# Jon, please contact me when you get a chance.



## CarlosC (Aug 18, 2002)

Hey Jon,

Please email me at [email protected] - I wanted to get some additional info from you regarding my "soon to arrive" 325ci. Thanks!

Carlos


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

CarlosC said:


> *Hey Jon,
> 
> Please email me at [email protected] - I wanted to get some additional info from you regarding my "soon to arrive" 325ci. Thanks!
> 
> Carlos *


Oh God, please don't tell me that Franco or Manny have not responded to your inquiries...

I'll send you an email Carlos.


----------

